# Hobby Hub Raceway 05



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Here's the new thread that Hank asked for...

From the old thread, the track opens at 9:00 on Sunday and Mod 12th depends on how many people we get to run it. I think that either day at the end of the month would be good.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Fred B said:


> Here's the new thread that Hank asked for...
> 
> From the old thread, the track opens at 9:00 on Sunday and Mod 12th depends on how many people we get to run it. I think that either day at the end of the month would be good.



Fred, is the track open every Sunday for racing ? They have heat, right ?
Cause it's gonna be a cold one this Sunday !


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Hey Barry, we're in a new location. The address is 1665 Haslett Rd, Haslett, MI 48840.

The building is much nicer and very well lit. The heat really is not an issue. We've been running the temperature at about 68 degrees. I believe there are some pictures on the the old thread. Maybe Steven will post some new pictures that were taken on Sunday.

Barry, track size is 84' x 42' on older ozite carpet. 

Track opens at 9am, with racing at 1pm.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

The heat doesn't normally even turn on when there's a bunch of people there. The building is much nicer than last year. Warmer, brighter, better stand...


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks guys. If things go according to plan I might see you Sunday.


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

So it sounds like the begining and end of the month dates are dates that 12th mod is normally run and that you are open every Saturday for practice at 9am just like your Sunday's, is this correct?

I am looking forward to both the updated pictures and coming up at the end of this month to run with Tim & Jason, Walt, Terry and anyone else that would run 12th mod. - D.A.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

people need to seriously come out and check this place out its awesome. track is great people are cool and racing is competitive. and they get things done rather than sittin around all day. i went there sunday and raced and had the most fun ive had in a long time.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

There will most likly be a 1/12th mod class most sundays. Saturdays are now race days with oval and stadium soon to start.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Walter,

You driving or flying to the Birds?

Ted


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Derek M.

Hi,

Sorry I don't have what you need

Thanks


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Darn...


DaWrench said:


> Derek M.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Wow - he lives!


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Ted, I am flying this year!


Ted Flack said:


> Walter,
> 
> You driving or flying to the Birds?
> 
> Ted


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

walterhenderson said:


> Ted, I am flying this year!


Just wanted to know because Bobby might stay for the gas race the following week, I am thinking he will have to drive to get all the crap down there. Plus, he isn't old enough to get a rental car.

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Enterprise and Thrifty (Thrifty carries Dodge cars.  ) would let me rent from them when I was under 21. I dunno if their rules have changed, however since that was over 10 years ago.

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Enterprise and Thrifty (Thrifty carries Dodge cars.  ) would let me rent from them when I was under 21. I dunno if their rules have changed, however since that was over 10 years ago.
> 
> -Rich


Rich,

Your forgot you had a fake.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

I don't want to know anything about such things (as a parent).

Ted


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Ted to the best of knowlege, the gas race is the same week this year as snowbirds!!!


Walter


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

walterhenderson said:


> Ted to the best of knowlege, the gas race is the same week this year as snowbirds!!!
> 
> 
> Walter


Walter,

The Winter champs or whatever it is called is the same week as the Birds but the week after Full Throttle in Kisseemmee (Worlds host track) is having a gas race as I believe they are having either 8th scale or 200mm NATs this year too.

Brian


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Not to nit-pick... but it's spelled "Kissimmee" which is an old Indian name.
(I grew up in St. Cloud which is just south of there)


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Yep, what Brian said.

If it wasn't for that race at that big track an hour to the east I would go to the gas too.

Ted


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Not to nit-pick... but it's spelled "Kissimmee" which is an old Indian name.
> (I grew up in St. Cloud which is just south of there)


So picky....lol


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Ted,

You also missed some great oval racing. They ran 10 cars in the stock A and were accident free for the first 2 mins. And Zubie actually ran his main. We think it was the first B he's ran in at least 10 years. 

Brian


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

For those of you looking for a change of pace, we'll be starting our staduim program this week. Doors open at 10am, racing at 1pm. 3 heats and a main.

Classes racing will be:

Stock Truck- Rubber Tires, ROAR Stock

19T Truck- 19T fixed timing mtr, Foam tires legal

Stock Buggy- Foam Tires, ROAR Stock

19T Buggy- 19T fixed timing mtr, Foam tires

Mini-t Stock- Losi Hop-ups only/ foam or rubber tires

Mini-T Open-Any motor/batt- Anything goes

18T Stock- Any Associated Hop-up/ foam or rubber tires

18T Open- Any motor/ batt- Anything goes

Entry Fee is $12 for the first entry and $8 for each additional.

For any additional questions, call the Hobby Hub 517-351-5843


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

hey Rich:


RENT A HEMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALMOST AS GOOD AS THE FIRST ONE.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Haha - one of the guys that works with me had to go to California and he rented a Magnum. It didn't come with a Hemi, tho.  He said it was still surprisingly fun to drive.

-Rich


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Too bad they suck arse in the snow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Any car will suck in the snow if you drive it full throttle like you are racing stock r/c cars.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Any car will suck in the snow if you drive it full throttle like you are racing stock r/c cars.


I bet Hamilton wouldn;t have a problem with the half scale!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Let me rephrase.. any car with Aaron behind the wheel while driving in snow. "Hey!! Watch out for that fence!!!"


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Aaron, 

Stock, Mod , Its all the same to him


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

That's pretty funny Rich. How about baking the tires in front of your condo? 




Rich Chang said:


> Let me rephrase.. any car with Aaron behind the wheel while driving in snow. "Hey!! Watch out for that fence!!!"


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Do it in front of his neighbor's condo...


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

But then Rich wouldn't be able to see that it was meant for him.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Walter:

Hi,

Please send me your e mail I need some help with our TC4

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

hey, is the irs conversion worth having for the tc3 this is for anyone who knows onroad thx


----------



## S.Stew (Feb 9, 2004)

munsonator008 said:


> hey, is the irs conversion worth having for the tc3 this is for anyone who knows onroad thx


Save your money.


----------



## Loony (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey all you Lansing dudes good news!
New carpet track coming spring 2005

Hobby-sports.com (formerly RnL Hobbies) in Portage Michigan is going to carpet this spring... We are moving the clay to the outdoor track and going to new crc fasttrack ozite. 

(possible race day line-up)
oval prac........Tue
Oval race........Wed nights
oval prac........Thurs
Staduim prac...Fri
Stadium race...Sat afternoons
Touring..........Sun afternoons
touring prac....Mon

As the clay track gets tore down and the carpet put in Jon and I will be taking pictures and will be posting all the progress here on hobby talk.
All of us at Hobby-sports.com feel that this will be an awesome change and bring in on-road guys to a former off-road facility. 
The carpet track will set a new standard for on road racing.
Watch for more on this later...


----------



## Digital V (Mar 7, 2004)

I just have to say Nick and his fellow "goons"  run a great Friday night show in Haslett. Pit space can become cramped but its still better than letting your RC truck sit at home. Everything ran smoothly and everyone did their part to keep everything on time. Great job guys.

Rusty Snyder


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Digital V said:


> I just have to say Nick and his fellow "goons"  run a great Friday night show in Haslett. Pit space can become cramped but its still better than letting your RC truck sit at home. Everything ran smoothly and everyone did their part to keep everything on time. Great job guys.
> 
> Rusty Snyder


Nick has "Goons", 
Kewl.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

anybody know if hobby hub is racing tomorrow


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Great turn out for super bowl sunday.
I forgot how much fun 19t sedan is, had a blast.


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Anybody know a good DURABLE way to put a picture (like out of a magazine) on the inside of a car body before ya paint it? I know RC Car action had an article a few years ago but I pitched all my back issues...

Eric

P.S.- Hey Rich- that radio is still running strong! LOL!!!


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

DamageIncRacing said:


> Anybody know a good DURABLE way to put a picture (like out of a magazine) on the inside of a car body before ya paint it? I know RC Car action had an article a few years ago but I pitched all my back issues...
> 
> Eric
> 
> P.S.- Hey Rich- that radio is still running strong! LOL!!!


 Here ya go...... httpwww://xxxmain.com/glue.shtml


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Excelent- Thanks.


----------



## Digital V (Mar 7, 2004)

couldnt make it last friday, how'd everything go in Haslett? Who decided to take stock truck a-main since I wasnt there? 


.:Rusty:.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Nick, what racing are you going to be doing for the next 2 months on Saturdays?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Greg Anthony said:


> Nick, what racing are you going to be doing for the next 2 months on Saturdays?


Ummmm...... My guess would be radio controlled, it's also known as R/C. LoL!!!!


----------



## 9x2 (Oct 14, 2002)

*.....*

.....


----------



## 9x2 (Oct 14, 2002)

*.....*

.....


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Sure, Nick doesn't mind,,, He would let the guys from Rider's hobby shop come into the store selling their stuff to his customers all the time.......




9x2 said:


> Nick i hope don't mind me post this here.


----------



## Digital V (Mar 7, 2004)

how much longer will Haslett be racing on Fridays? I know they usually run for about a month after states and then they are done. Any info?


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Rusty, at this point I know we'll be running until the end of the month. After that, it really depends on the weather and attendance.


----------



## Digital V (Mar 7, 2004)

k, good to know Nick, thanks


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Since Sunday is Easter, we've decided to move our road course day to Saturday this week. Doors open at 10am, racing at 1pm. 3 heats and a main. Come check us out if you haven't.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2004)

Could someone please tell me where Hobby Hub Raceway is? Earlier in this tread someone said it was located at 1665 Haslett Rd, Haslett, MI 48840, however the Hobby Hub Raceway website has it listed in the Lansing Factory Outlet Mall. Which is correct? I was hoping to come out this Saturday and race with the old Grand Rapids crowd. 

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Haslett Rd. Next to the L&L food store


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks, see you Saturday


----------



## losidude44857 (Mar 19, 2002)

Just a reminder, the Gate is having a trophy race on April 8,9,10th information can be found at www.clevelandcarpetracing.com. This race should be fun, come on out, and if you have any questions, you can email me at [email protected]
-Buddy


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Nick (or anybody else),


What are you guys getting for turnouts on Saturdays? And about what time do you usually get done?


----------



## gasman (Sep 26, 2001)

Ted

We are running this Saturday because of Sunday being Easter.

Hope to see you there.

Later


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ted Flack said:


> Nick (or anybody else),
> 
> 
> What are you guys getting for turnouts on Saturdays? And about what time do you usually get done?


Ted, have the boy call me, I have something I'm sure he wants, just I don't think I have his number anymore....


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Still racing sundays?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

They'd better be racing, because I'm going there! :wave: 

Nick said they'll keep racing indoors in April as long as racers keep showing up.


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

I think i might try to come up and run some 12th mod in two weeks. Looks like Sunday racing and i assume doors open around 9am with racing starting around noon?


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Yes Dave, we'll be open then. Open at 9am, racing at 12:30pm. I don't know if Walter will be there, because I think it's Oval Nats that weekend.


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

We have just 2 more Sundays left in the carpet season. Our last road course race day will be April 24th. Our last Sunday will be half off race fee day, so come out and enjoy the fun.


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I got this suggestion from a racer on another message board and thought I would bounce this idea off you guys:

"Its like advertising a race for 1970's. pacers..yeah there will be some who will have interest but how many gonna tow them to Texas! to race? 

I think not. bowy. 

US PanCar Guy.. heres what you should do. 

Look throughout the US and have areas where poklep actually run these cars./. then have a local race there.. go to the poeple and create a series.. like the rc pro dirts series or TCS.. then have a nationals after that. Just haveing a antional champs don't mean anything. 

You need to build on local racer scenes first then have a big meet in the middle. 

You should call your texas race us pan car champs series race #1 then have one or two on the west coast , central and east and south east. each race has a winner and runners up. you build momentum that way to lead up to a nationals. 

Without local support in different areas it makes no sense for anyone to go that far for a club race. 

Take a look at the rcpro sereis, TCS or HPI Challenge.. then you understand." 

In short, what do you think of "The Road to the US Pan Car Championships" There would be regionals across the country over the next year with a big final race as opposed to just having one big race in a location that not everyone can get to?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

what;s the word on the outdoor track????


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Greg, I'll have the schedule next week. We'll be racing on brand new asphalt. I believe they'll start paving within the next week or two.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nick,
I hear that you'll be running races on new asphalt this Sunday, Is that true?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

wow Nick say it is so!


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

where will this so called asphalt track going to be located ??


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Actually, Fred we'll be racing on Monday. The new location for the track is at the opposite end of Frandor from last year's location. The track is located in the Ranney Park parking lot behind Trippers, just down the way from our new location in Frandor. It is brand new asphalt, and will support a track of 150' x 50'.Track will open at 10am, racing at 1pm.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, I'm planning on being there on Monday! Maybe I should haul an electric car out there with me just in case my nitro luck repeats how it went last year. 

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

NTwigs said:


> Actually, Fred we'll be racing on Monday. The new location for the track is at the opposite end of Frandor from last year's location. The track is located in the Ranney Park parking lot behind Trippers, just down the way from our new location in Frandor. It is brand new asphalt, and will support a track of 150' x 50'.Track will open at 10am, racing at 1pm.


Actually thats great Nick,
By the size of the track I'm going to need a couple new pinions.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

NTwigs said:


> ... It is brand new asphalt, and will support a track of 150' x 50'...


I don't think he has that many boards! :jest:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

The track will be laid out with chalk. 

-Rich


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Rich Chang said:


> The track will be laid out with chalk.
> 
> -Rich


yellow or white?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Is there any power available ?
Thanks.


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks for the info Nick will try to make it up there some time


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Barry Z said:


> Is there any power available ?
> Thanks.


Usually only what you bring with you.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Barry Z said:


> Is there any power available ?
> Thanks.


your taken care of.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> your taken care of.... :thumbsup:



Cool, 19t rubber ?
Lets hope for good weather.
Thanks !


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Depends on how many people Big Bully kills. I think the chalk color of choice by the police is white? 

-Rich




John Warner said:


> yellow or white?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

i think it depends on what county he does his killing in.....


See you Mon for 19T rubber? Mod maybe?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

barry shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Nuh uh. I am just going to try and get this nitro TC running and then get it around the track.

-Rich




Greg Anthony said:


> See you Mon for 19T rubber? Mod maybe?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Nuh uh. I am just going to _try_ and get this nitro TC running and then get it around the track.
> 
> -Rich


gotcha....


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

I've got a few guys looking to come over Monday, I've got a few questions:

No on-site power, correct?
I assume I should bring the usual outdoor stuff (pop-up, table, chair...)
Need driving directions from Grand Rapids (from I-96).

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Nick, will you be spraying the track ?
Thanks.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Also, what time is the track open?

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Darnit - I finished getting my nitro car together today, and it is supposed to rain on Monday?


----------



## NTwigs (Sep 29, 2001)

Denny, from Grand Rapids, you take I-96 east, to I-69 east. Follow I-69 east to US 127 south. Get off at the second exit (Saginaw St/ M-43). Turn left at the second light. You'll go through 2 lights and turn left at the Red Lobster restaurant. We'll be racing that complex.

Barry, we'll be treating the track with our normal soda treatment.

Rich, track opens at 10am.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

how big is the layout going to be? Is Walt going to run as well?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Weather ain't look'in to good.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Welp, weather is supposed to be clear out in Lansing today. So, I'm heading out! 

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks for a fun day, Nick. It was nice to be able to have a nitro car that made it through an entire day of racing (compared to my luck last year). LOL!

Thanks for the engine, Fred. 

The location for the new track is going to be awesome and I know I can't wait to be run on it.

btw: how's the sun burn? 

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich, I think yoru luck rubbed off on RayJ and Walter.... 

I took some pictures of the new track site and will post them on here later... Does anyone know how do to one of those panaramic view pictures from liek 3 or 4 pictures?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey Nick, any luck with the permit ?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Nick,

Any word on the Summer Classic?

Greg


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Summer Classic - August 21st.

3rd (and last) leg of the MORL - August 28th.

Both are being held at the Hobby Hub asphalt track. Flyer/Directions can be obtained here:

http://richardchang.com/morl/schedule_race3.shtml

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

any word on times?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

It is on the flyer and also on the webpage.

Track open at 8:00a, racing at 11:00a.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

not for the Classic....


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

I wonder if I'll ever get my power strip and extension cord back....hmmmmm.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Go back into hibernation!

That extension cord and power strip have come in very handy the times I've been able to race. So, you won't be getting them back from Fred for a while.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Your powerstrip is at Lazer and I've been using your extension cord to run the equipment in my meth lab. You will get neither of them back anytime soon.


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

Don't make me hunt you little boys down over an extension cord. I bet each of you could fit in a saddle bag, and I'm sure you don't want to get locked in one and have me go on a 2 hour bike ride.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Gunna be real crowded in those Vespa bags too!! LoL!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Warnout- You got mail...


----------



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

*hubbyhub summer classic 2005*

anyone have information on the summer classic this year?
dates, times, etc.
thanks for any input


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Info was posted above, but here it is again:

Summer Classic - August 21st.

3rd (and last) leg of the MORL - August 28th.

Both are being held at the Hobby Hub asphalt track. Flyer/Directions can be obtained here:

http://richardchang.com/morl/schedule_race3.shtml


----------



## Nitro Junkie (Aug 4, 2003)

What kind of traction are we looking at over there for the summer classic, and
how long is the straight. Just want to make sure I have the right tires and gearing. Other than that I can't wait to play again.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Per the track info from the link posted above 

The track back straight will be at least 150' long (without counting in a sweeper, if they use one).

It is fresh asphalt and they spray the surface with soda.

-Rich


----------



## LosiSuperTruck (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi,
Does the Hobby Hub speedway have any practice dates? What days\times do they currently race? Can anyone come out to the race on the 28th? Do they race trucks too? Also, can anyone come to the classic on th 21st?
Thanks


----------

